# Prout !!!!



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2005)

Et oui, aujourd'hui, c'est le jour des prouts.
Ca ne peut que relever le niveau du bar actuel.
Quand vient la nuit je me pétris, spécial dédicace à Sonny.
 Ô père Noël, descends du ciel.

Vous croyez qu'on est là pour rigoler ????     








Que Neni !!!


----------



## iMax (7 Mai 2005)

Paul
 Doc
 Tomtom

Vous reste encore 2-3 bières pour moi ou vous avez tout siphonné ?


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Paul
> Doc
> Tomtom
> 
> Vous reste encore 2-3 bières pour moi ou vous avez tout siphonné ?



On a de la réserve. 

De la part du Doc: "iMax n'existe pas ".


----------



## iMax (7 Mai 2005)

Hihihi 

Une sorte d'AES à trois 

Doc: mais si tu vois (fig.1), iMax existe (fig.2)


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2005)

Il y avait Toph et Silvia en plus mais là ils dorment.


----------



## House M.D. (7 Mai 2005)

Chut alors, faut pas les réveiller... 

Bonne nuit les petits... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2005)

énorme la 2ème :love:

c'est qui à gauche ???


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les manches de ton pull, Doc : avec ça tu piques c' que tu veux à Carchan©.
> _Même des motoculteurs !_



C'est pour ça que le doc est si cultivé !


----------



## toph (7 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait Toph et Silvia en plus mais là ils dorment.



D'dieu me souviens même pô que j'ai dormi avec Sylvia


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mai 2005)

Hé ben, elle est belle la France !!!

Nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde, je suis allé me coucher 1 heure avant qu'on commence à rigoler...


----------



## pixelemon (7 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hé ben, elle est belle la France !!!
> 
> Nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde, je suis allé me coucher 1 heure avant qu'on commence à rigoler...



c'est bien pour ça qu'ils ont commencé à rigoler... ils te remercient.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mai 2005)

Et on applaudit notre sympathique gagnant !!!
Dorénavant c'est lui qui se fera exploser le derche à chaque post !!!

A lui la depression, et les médicaments de toutes sortes !!!


----------



## rezba (7 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> De la part du Doc: "iMax n'existe pas ".



"Machin n'existe pas" est une marque de rezba.inc. mise à disposition par copyleft.


En revanche, "iMax n'existe pas&#8482;" est un produit breveté par rezba.inc, et dont l'exploitation est soumise à TradeMark Registration. Il n'est pas encore OpenSource Project, le code n'ayant pu encore être totalement décompilé faute à de nombreux bugs de conceptions dans le matériau originel.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Mai 2005)

mouarff...  "Hommes à lunettes, hommes à..."    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2005)

Le reverse engineering n'est pas super honnête et en plus dans ce cas foutrement dangereux


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mai 2005)




----------



## rezba (7 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le reverse engineering n'est pas super honnête et en plus dans ce cas foutrement dangereux



Rien n'est honnète, s'agissant d'un tel prototype. Mais que ça soit dangereux, je ne le conteste pas. En plus, on m'a refusé le droit au désassemblage complet.


----------



## duracel (7 Mai 2005)

Ah, ces célibataires, toujours à picoler.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Rien n'est honnète, s'agissant d'un tel prototype. Mais que ça soit dangereux, je ne le conteste pas. En plus, on m'a refusé le droit au désassemblage complet.


je vote pour le format propiétaire et fermé d'iMax ! tuons les clones dans l'oeuf !


----------



## iMax (7 Mai 2005)

Bah évidemment....

iMax est unique


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2005)

Bon, on remet ça ce soir. 

Le doc ne le sait pas encore mais ce soir il va danser sur une table dans un bar sympa.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mai 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> iMax est unique



iMax et tu niques? :hein:  :mouais: Modérateurs... :modo:


----------



## illya Milapine (7 Mai 2005)

Petouz !


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, aujourd'hui, c'est le jour des prouts.
> Ca ne peut que relever le niveau du bar actuel.
> Quand vient la nuit je me pétris, spécial dédicace à Sonny.
> Ô père Noël, descends du ciel.
> ...



Ben vous êtes dans un bel état!

LeSqual est en train de me saouler (je suis presque aussi belle que vous). Je suis en train de stresser. Demain, on part à New York! 

J'espère que j'ai rien oublié...

bon, santé les mecs!


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2005)

Bon voyage.     :love:


----------



## pixelemon (7 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et on applaudit notre sympathique gagnant !!!
> Dorénavant c'est lui qui se fera exploser le derche à chaque post !!!
> 
> A lui la depression, et les médicaments de toutes sortes !!!




je viens de descendre ma culotte je suis prêt..  :love:  (ami du club des LombricsRachitiks applaudissez Sonnyboy...)

pour les médicaments je souhaite qu'on me laisse le choix si possible...


----------



## le banni (7 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ben vous êtes dans un bel état!
> 
> LeSqual est en train de me saouler (je suis presque aussi belle que vous). Je suis en train de stresser. Demain, on part à New York!
> 
> ...



bon apero,
bon voyage Pitchoune......
et un bonjour au Squal.....


----------



## Amok (7 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



On dirait un présentoir à lunettes de la boutique de Disneyland ! 



			
				toph a dit:
			
		

> D'dieu me souviens même pô que j'ai dormi avec Sylvia



Plus goujat, tu meurs ! Et de plus, quel manque d'à propos ! :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mai 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> je viens de descendre ma culotte je suis prêt..  :love:  (ami du club des LombricsRachitiks applaudissez Sonnyboy...)
> 
> pour les médicaments je souhaite qu'on me laisse le choix si possible...



Il va sans dire que tu peux choisir les médicaments...

Je suis pas comme ça...

Et remonte moi ce futal...tu as l'air de quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy que la géographie ne préoccupe guère a dit:
			
		

> Hé ben, elle est belle la France !!!
> 
> Nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde, je suis allé me coucher 1 heure avant qu'on commence à rigoler...



La Belgique, à priori, c'est la Belgique !


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mai 2005)

Et le doquéville il est belge ?

Dugland...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Mai 2005)

Nous sommes allez rendre visite à ma grande soeur qui vient d'accoucher de sa troisième fille.  






Jusque là tout allait bien mais à l'arrivée chez ma maman, le Doc n'a plus voulu lâcher les bébés de mes nièces.   






Fallait pas l'inviter.      (je rigole, on a passé une très très bonne soirée avec des amis.  )


----------



## Nioube (8 Mai 2005)

Te tcheu. Purée je demande une compensation pour la cendre qu'est passé dans le titanium en voyant ça.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes allez rendre visite à ma grande soeur qui vient d'accoucher de sa troisième fille.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maillekeul tu arrêtes !!!!!!


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mai 2005)

Bon, je veux bien, c'est complexe mais bon...


----------



## toph (11 Mai 2005)

même pô froid l'mini!!!


----------



## Nioube (11 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>


Chouette un jeu de quilles !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> Chouette un jeu de quilles !



*Un sacré chouette jeu de quilles oui !*

... mais à la fin, c'est le joueur qui tombe...   :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy qu'est plus malin que tout le monde a dit:
			
		

> Et le doquéville il est belge ?
> 
> Dugland...



En Belgique, ça s'est passé en Belgique, la nationalité d'une minorité de participants n'y change rien, oh niçois qui mal y pense !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> oh niçois qui mal y pense !



Encore un jeu de mot comme celui là et je tombe de ma chaise !    

_...enfin, de ma  planche à clou, vu mon pseudo..._


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> une minorité de participants



Minorité toi-même, hé, minus. Qu'on l'empale ! Et que ça saute !


----------



## Bassman (11 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>


 
Ah le fameux chien dans un jeu de quille :love: :love:

Et je vois une chimay et une dernière Orval planquées derrière, planquer des bouteilles c'est mal


----------



## N°6 (11 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Encore un jeu de mot comme celui là et je tombe de ma chaise !
> 
> _...enfin, de ma  planche à clou, vu mon pseudo..._



Une chaise, une planche à clous, un croco... Décidément, tu enfourches tout ce qui passe


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Une chaise, une planche à clous, un croco... Décidément, tu enfourches tout ce qui passe



D'autant que sa planche, elle n'a *qu'un seul clou* :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Minorité toi-même, hé, minus. Qu'on l'empale ! Et que ça saute !



De toute façon, l'idée qu'on m'empale ne m'emballe pas, mais désolé pour toi, deux belges et un français, tu es une minorité, quelque soit l'importance de ton ego démesuré.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2005)

T'as pas peur toi...

J'ai moi même un ego démeusuré, et ça me pousse parfois à être désagréable avec mes cons - temporains, imagine que le sieur Doquéville (de sinistre réputation...) en fasse autant ???

Tu te ferais abraser.

Et une volée de bois vert, une !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas peur toi...
> 
> J'ai moi même un ego démeusuré, et ça me pousse parfois à être désagréable avec mes cons - temporains, imagine que le sieur Doquéville (de sinistre réputation...) en fasse autant ???
> 
> ...



Eh bien vous êtes deux alors, à avoir la tête emplie de votre ego ... ce qui ne laisse pas de place pour y mettre de l'esprit.

Pour m'abraser, il vous faudrait un peu plus d'envergure que ce dont vous disposez, je pratiquais déjà ce sport alors que vos parents n'en étaient encore qu'à la partie la plus agréable de votre mise en chantier.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mai 2005)

Oui alors, s'il vous plait, je vous en prie...

Hein ?!

Parce que hein !!!

Oh !

Sinon c'est n'importe quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

Encore une super soirée chez Anne, avec Lolote :love:, Guy :love: et Banished-Mike  

Merci à tous pour votre hospitalité, votre gentillesse et votre folie ! Je recommande à tout le monde d'apprendre la danse africaine avec Mike et Guy, c'est inoubliable...   

PS : Poildep, dès que tu es débanni, tu as intérêt à me rendre vite fait le pseudo que tu sais... :love:


----------



## Nioube (12 Mai 2005)

Qu'est-ce que Ricky Gervais vient foutre dans ce thread ???


----------



## Nioube (12 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je recommande à tout le monde d'apprendre la danse africaine avec Mike et Guy, c'est inoubliable...


rien ne s'crée rien ne s'perd, tout ce transforme, parfois trop


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

Les enfants, Foguenne m'a laissé les clefs jusqu'à ce soir. Bien sûr, je pourrais me servir de ce pouvoir temporaire pour laisser libre cours à mes plus bas instincts, mais je n'en ferais rien. Je me contenterai de ne pas bannir ceux qui tomberont le futal dans les meilleurs délais (1).

(1) Ceci ne s'applique pas aux membres de la gent féminine, bannies d'office. :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2005)

Présent !!! :love:


----------



## anntraxh (12 Mai 2005)

Alors, bien rentré à la maison ... ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Alors, bien rentré à la maison ... ?




Traîtresse ! Je n'aurais jamais dû te permettre de prendre cette photo !   

Pour Pascal : Gabin, tu te rappelles ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants, Foguenne m'a laissé les clefs jusqu'à ce soir. Bien sûr, je pourrais me servir de ce pouvoir temporaire pour laisser libre cours à mes plus bas instincts, mais je n'en ferais rien. Je me contenterai de ne pas bannir ceux qui tomberont le futal dans les meilleurs délais (1).
> 
> (1) Ceci ne s'applique pas aux membres de la gent féminine, bannies d'office. :love:



Y a de la chance que pour les crapules !!


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Alors, bien rentré à la maison ... ?



On dirait WC Handy....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a de la chance que pour les crapules !!



Oh, toi tu n'obtiendras rien par la flatterie !


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

T'as de la chance que je sois pas homosexuel...



Fais très attention à toi, mon lapinou. :love:


----------



## poildec (12 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je recommande à tout le monde d'apprendre la danse africaine avec Mike et Guy, c'est inoubliable...


Pourtant j'ai oublié. :hein: :rose:


----------



## anntraxh (12 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Traîtresse ! ...


et dire qu'hier encore nous regardions ensemble dans la même direction ...







   

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant j'ai oublié. :hein: :rose:



Moi non. Et c'est pas près de partir !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> et dire qu'hier encore nous regardions ensemble dans la même direction ...



La chambre à coucher ? :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as de la chance que je sois pas homosexuel...
> 
> 
> 
> Fais très attention à toi, mon lapinou. :love:



RRRRRHHHHHAAAAAAAA l'abus de pouvoir caractéristique !!!!

 J'adorerais pouvoir faire ça...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> et dire qu'hier encore nous regardions ensemble dans la même direction ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vous cherchiez une bouteille manifestement...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2005)

J'aurais dis une fermeture éclair mais bon


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants, Foguenne m'a laissé les clefs jusqu'à ce soir. Bien sûr, je pourrais me servir de ce pouvoir temporaire pour laisser libre cours à mes plus bas instincts, mais je n'en ferais rien. Je me contenterai de ne pas bannir ceux qui tomberont le futal dans les meilleurs délais (1).
> 
> (1) Ceci ne s'applique pas aux membres de la gent féminine, bannies d'office. :love:


 
Prout !!! 

Bah quoi? :mouais:


----------



## Amok (12 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour Pascal : Gabin, tu te rappelles ?



T'as de beau yeux, tu sais, lorsque tu attends les petits singes au printemps !


----------



## Amok (12 Mai 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

>



Je rêve ou tu n'as pas dessaoulé depuis que tu as posé le pied en Belgique ?!


----------



## Bilbo (13 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants, Foguenne m'a laissé les clefs jusqu'à ce soir.


Benjamin, si tu vois des actes de modération émanant de Paul avec des IP du coin de Pau, il va falloir que tu fasses quelque chose. 


			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr, je pourrais me servir de ce pouvoir temporaire pour laisser libre cours à mes plus bas instincts, mais je n'en ferais rien.


Ah.  Tu en as de plus bas encore ? 


			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je me contenterai de ne pas bannir ceux qui tomberont le futal dans les meilleurs délais (1).
> 
> (1) Ceci ne s'applique pas aux membres de la gent féminine, bannies d'office. :love:


N'étant pas de la gent féminine, je viens de baisser mon futal comme un seul homme, et j'attends au garde-à-vous l'hommage du Doc. :love:

  

À+ (si le Doc veut bien...)


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mai 2005)

J'avais le choix entre mettre le bar à feu et à sang ou passer un quart d'heure avec Popol sous la douche, mais ici, c'est Silvia qui modère... :love: 

Si certains n'ont pas encore fait leurs prières, je leur laisse cinq minutes pour les apprendre : la foi, c'est comme le Justin Bridou, y'a pas d'heure pour s'y mettre.


----------



## N°6 (13 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'avais le choix entre mettre le bar à feu et à sang ou passer un quart d'heure avec Popol sous la douche, mais ici, c'est Silvia qui modère... :love:



GROOVY, BABY !  :love: :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (13 Mai 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> je viens de baisser mon futal comme un seul homme, et j'attends au garde-à-vous l'hommage du Doc. :love:
> 
> 
> 
> À+ (si le Doc veut bien...)


Le Doc est Dieu si mes souvenirs sont exacts. Je vais vous annoncer la bonne nouvelle : le Doc n'existe pas. :rateau:

À+


----------



## N°6 (13 Mai 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Le Doc est Dieu si mes souvenirs sont exacts. Je vais vous annoncer la bonne nouvelle : le Doc n'existe pas. :rateau:
> 
> À+



Je viens d'assister à la première immaculée tombée d'futal


----------

